# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نیمه متمرکز بورسیه ارتش

## bahra

سلام
یه سوالی داشتم:
برای بورسیه ارتش حداقل تراز در نظر گرفتن؟(چه ترازی؟)(برای همه رشته ها؟)
آیا امسال هم باید نیمه متمرکز ها رو اولویت 1 تا 9 میزدیم؟
رشته های پرستاری پرتوشناسی هوشبری اتاق عمل و فناوری اطلاعات سلامت تک تک رو میشه بگین حدودا چه رتبه ای در منطقه 3 و یا کشوری لازم داره؟
تشکر

----------


## bahra

کسی نبود؟

----------


## bahra

هیشکی نمیدونه؟

----------


## amirmoa76

توی سایت دانشگاه شرایط رو نوشته 
Aja University of Medical Science - دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش

----------

